# What's the first year for threadless stem on TCR2?



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

Anybody know? 

BTW, is there anyway to date one of these by the serial number?

I guess by now you can tell I'm trying to figure out how old a bike is.

Thanks


----------

